# Non-Watch Macro Shots-Show 'em!



## Matillac (Sep 23, 2009)

This little critter has been showing up in my half-bath every night for the past several days (never there in the morning though) At any rate, I decided to snap a few pics and thought it might be fun to see what non watch micro shots the other members have to share!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I took these about 3 years ago.


----------



## QuangVuong (Nov 5, 2012)

7C4S0884 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


7C4S0771 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


7C4S0950 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


7C4S1771 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


----------



## Clarifixer (Oct 28, 2012)

Clarinet keys. Taken with an Olympus OM-2n film camera, 90 f/2 macro and extension tube, Kodak Tech Pan B&W film, scanned.


----------



## Mojo31 (Mar 10, 2012)

From the yard:


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Scanned from a B&W neg.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## ToExist (Nov 9, 2012)

freaked out…what lens u shoot with?


----------



## Mojo31 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

I do love shooting macro, here are a few of mine...


----------



## Tronic2010 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lavender field in Portugal...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Insane!
How did you do it?



Mojo31 said:


> View attachment 904389
> 
> 
> View attachment 904390
> ...


----------



## Mojo31 (Mar 10, 2012)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Insane!
> How did you do it?


Well, it was my first attempt at shooting water drops. I was trying to think of something new to shoot, and recalled seeing water drop pictures so I thought I'd give it a try.

I set a glass baking dish filled with blue dyed water on my kitchen table. Hung a Ziplock bag from the light fixture directly over the water, and pricked it with a pin so it would drip into the baking dish. I had a white piece of paper at one end of the dish standing vertically. I put a flash on each side of the dish directed at the paper (using it as a reflector). Camera with 100mm macro lens was on a tripod at the end facing the reflector. I had the flashes on high speed sync and started firing, trying to time the shutter to the drips. About 19 out of 20 were totally uninteresting once on the computer. I was hoping to get some drip to drip collisions, but didn't. These are cropped fairly substantially.

If you want to see something really insane, this guy is probably the best I have seen at this: The Comprehensive Water Drop Photography Guide | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello MOJO,
Thanks for the info and the link ... going to check it out.
Rhino



Mojo31 said:


> Well, it was my first attempt at shooting water drops. I was trying to think of something new to shoot, and recalled seeing water drop pictures so I thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> I set a glass baking dish filled with blue dyed water on my kitchen table. Hung a Ziplock bag from the light fixture directly over the water, and pricked it with a pin so it would drip into the baking dish. I had a white piece of paper at one end of the dish standing vertically. I put a flash on each side of the dish directed at the paper (using it as a reflector). Camera with 100mm macro lens was on a tripod at the end facing the reflector. I had the flashes on high speed sync and started firing, trying to time the shutter to the drips. About 19 out of 20 were totally uninteresting once on the computer. I was hoping to get some drip to drip collisions, but didn't. These are cropped fairly substantially.
> 
> If you want to see something really insane, this guy is probably the best I have seen at this: The Comprehensive Water Drop Photography Guide | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## Creeeper1313 (Dec 13, 2012)

Spider I took this past fall with my D7000, 40mm f2.8G Macro, onboard flash. Great macro lens for being just $275 and takes good watch photos too (105mm f2.8 VR is my "grail" macro lens though!)


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

seems like people around here like spiders...








but they eat flies








and because i'm form australia - everything here likes beer...


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

simon aus said:


> seems like people around here like spiders...
> View attachment 950166
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant shots. VERY well done, sir!


----------



## Mojo31 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Dave S (Sep 17, 2012)

Once upon a time I was making a lot of small parts for RC helicopters:










Ive had this knife for best part of 30 years:









Shot with Nikon D50, and a 300mm Sigma zoom, which handily focuses to 0.9m.

Dave


----------



## RadG (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe flowers?
View attachment 980073


----------

